# What do you mean he's only that tall?!



## Sapphiron (Mar 5, 2009)

So, TCoD, have you ever seen a Pokemon that looks like they SHOULD be huge, but they turn out to be much smaller than expected? Is that seemingly-huge brute that you caught actually dwarfed in height by you? Share your height surprises here.

As for me, Regirock. Oh lordy, Regirock. One of my new favorite Pokemon. He/It looks like he/it should be at least 6 to 7 feet tall, if not taller. But in reality, he's/it's only around 5 feet tall. This is especially strange when compared to its kin. Regice and Registeel are both around 6 feet tall, when they don't even have as much physical power as Regirock. Creepy.


----------



## spaekle (Mar 5, 2009)

I assumed Darkrai would at _least_ be a bit larger than a grown man, but it's only 4'11". What?


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, remember that Pokémon comes from Japan, where humans are (on average) a lot shorter than they are in Europe or the United States.  5'10" or 5'11" seems more like "average guy height" over here, but in Japan someone who's that height would be pretty tall.

And about Darkrai: 4'11" is its height _without_ the extendo-legs.  I imagine it'd be closer to 6'00" (maybe even taller) with the legs extended.


As for Pokémon that seem mis-sized to me...

Metagross only being around 5 feet seems a little odd... but then again, Metagross being 5 feet *tall* would still be pretty big overall, because they're much wider than they are tall anyway.

I don't mind Regirock's height too much, but Regice really looks like it should be the shortest of the three Regis.  Maybe Regice and Regirock should switch sizes.

Other than those (and maybe a few others I don't remember), the Pokémon heights seem about right to me.  The weights on the other hand... some of _those_ are completely on crack.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 5, 2009)

Most of the legendaries, especially the Regis. I didn't know that until you mentioned that.

Ah, I remember when I got my first Swellow, too... Toree was her name. Until about half a year ago, I always thought Swellow was big enough to carry a 5-feet-tall person easily on her back, but... I was just so surprised when I discovered it was only about as high as your average small dog. D:


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm a young teenager and I always pictured Gallade taller than me.
He's actually only a little over five feet... Kind of odd, if you ask me.


----------



## Koala929 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm 5'2'' and 13. I've alway's though that Gyarados was of giga height, I was suprised to see that it was [obviously] taller then me, but not by that much.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 5, 2009)

I always thought that Lucario was taller or as tall then me, who is of average height, but it's actually as short as my brother. It kinda surprised me.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Mar 5, 2009)

Arceus is 8 feet tall.

Wait, what...?

Hes... only 8 feet tall!?

I also expected Regigigas to be larger, him being a giant and all...


----------



## Thorne (Mar 5, 2009)

Invader Palkia said:


> Arceus is 8 feet tall.
> 
> Wait, what...?
> 
> ...


Arceus is 10'6" feet tall, FYI.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Mar 5, 2009)

Male Gardevoir said:


> Arceus is 10'6" feet tall, FYI.


Still shorter then I expected. Thats only twice my height...

I'd expect 40 feet from the Poke-God... At least..


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Mar 5, 2009)

The victory goes to 4'11" Salamence, though 5'7" Charizard isn't far behind.

My explanation is that this refers to their size pretty much just after evolution, and that many Dragon (and serpent) Pokémon slowly grow larger as they grow older, and that many can live for hundreds of years. (That would be true for Flygons too, by the way. For instance, I would predict the Flygon in Jirachi Wishmaker is probably close to 100 years old. The biggest example is the enormous Dragonite in I believe episode 7 of the anime, probably a thousand years old or so).

I also expected 3'11" Breloom to be larger, maybe more like 5 and a half feet tall.

On the far other end of the spectrum, 7lb Dratini is somehow 5'11? Err... they're obviously talking about length, not height... They probably do that for all the other serpentine Pokémon too.


----------



## Zeph (Mar 5, 2009)

Invader Palkia said:


> Still shorter then I expected. Thats only twice my height...
> 
> I'd expect 40 feet from the Poke-God... At least..


Actually, I always thought it was the size of an ordinary deer/goat/llama...


----------



## Greenumbreon (Mar 5, 2009)

And here's my oppinion on all the pokemon I think are undersized. 
Any oversized ones are stated as such.

Gorebyss, 5'11'', doesn't even look that long in the size checker thing.
Empoleon. Short.
Infernape. UBER SHORT.
Cacturne. Wtf?
Camerupt. Bigger than it looks.
Roselia>PUNY
Nosepass. Bigger than I thought.
Swellow. Of course. Tiny little thing.
Kingdra>HUGE.
Togetic. Little runt.
Noctowl. Huge owly.
Moltres/Articuno/Zapdos. Half the size they should be!
Electrode. That thing is MASSIVE. How could ANYONE mistake it for a pokeball? Same with voltorb.
Ponyta. WTF MINI?
Rapidash. Barely big enough for a kid to ride dammit.
Graveler. Another runt!
Lucario. Yet another runt!
Gastrodon. Runt! Runt! Runt!
Floatzel. RUUUUUUNT.
Wormadam. No size increase from evolution? Well, it's supposed to be a foot longer, but it doesn't look like it with the size checker thing.
Kricketune. Runts galore!
Kricketot. 0_o Just a bit unnoticably small?
Staravia. Aother runt, will the list never end? No wait that's it.


----------



## Yarnchu (Mar 5, 2009)

Guys, they look small because you have been watching too much anime. That show completely morphed the sizes of every pokemon. Durrr.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 5, 2009)

The only one that really got me was Roselia. I would expect it to at least reach my waist level. I forgot it's height but I am convinced that it wouldn't even reach half way up my shin.


----------



## Abufi (Mar 5, 2009)

floatzel is _tiny_
i thought it would be almost as tall as me and i'm like 5'4" >(  but it's like 3'8" or something i think?

and while the 'zels are too small imo, buizel weighs like 30 lbs., kinda heavy for something so small.  buizel is like the size of my dog, who weighs about 15 lbs and is only about a little more than a foot tall at the shoulders (he stands up on his hind legs to beg sometimes though and then he's about as big as buizel would be), but weighs like twice as much?  what...

oh staraptor is also pathetic


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Mar 5, 2009)

Roselia and Torkoal have always seemed incredibly small to me. They're only about a foot tall, but from their pictures it looks like they should both be around the size of an average human.


----------



## Mudkipz (Mar 5, 2009)

Wait...Swellow's /that/ small?!
I always imagined it maybe the size of a horse at least...
And same with Arceus, I never would have imagined it /that/ tall o.o
And Torkoal, a foot? I thought it'd be like a giant!


----------



## xkze (Mar 6, 2009)

Torkoal is smaller than actual giant tortoises. :(


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 6, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> Guys, they look small because you have been watching too much anime. That show completely morphed the sizes of every pokemon. Durrr.


Sugimori's artwork doesn't exactly help, though.


----------



## Alexi (Mar 6, 2009)

I haven't watched much of the anime since season one. I only watch DP eps with Paul these days. :| (What can I say, he's pretty sexy)

That being said, _why the fuck is roselia to damn tiny?!_ I mean, it's a supposed rosebush, right? Those things can get pretty damn big. When I saw it on Coloseum, I literally yelled out loud "Why the hell is it so tiny!?" which kind of angered my mom because it was around two in the morning. XD;;;


----------



## Yarnchu (Mar 6, 2009)

It is just supposed to be two roses, which are small by themselves.


----------



## voltianqueen (Mar 7, 2009)

Nidoking is 4'7" and Nidoqueen is 4'3"... I was thinking they'f be way bigger. Well, at least I can say I'm taller than Nidoking...by two inches... :P
I was thinking Exploud would be bigger than 4'11" also. And Noctowl seems too big to me.


----------



## Enekuro (Mar 7, 2009)

Metagross should've been a lot bigger and heavier.


----------



## New Mudfish Doctorate (Mar 7, 2009)

I always thought that machop and machocke were tall but they are only about 3 feet


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 7, 2009)

I expected Bastiodon to be majorly larger than what he is.


----------



## Jdrawer (Mar 7, 2009)

I was surprised at how small roselia is. 1 FOOT!? That thing should be atleast 2 and a half! How the heck is Budew supposed to grow then!

I'm also supprised at machoke, that thing should be atleast the size of a full grown adult, even by japanese standards. But it's shorter than a stinken 10 year old!

I'm also supprised that Salamence is that the shortie that has been said in this thread.

But the new #1 winner is....... Dunsparce! That dude is 5feet 11inches tall!:yawn:


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, do remember that these aren't typical monsters, they are _Pocket_ Monsters. =P

Charizard, Blastoise, and Venusaur are probably the ones that surprise me the most. I guess I'm used to imagining them as huge, but they aren't, they're my height. Though now that I know their actual heights, I like picturing them as smaller. More friend-like, somehow. xD


----------



## GalladeMaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> Roselia are normally 12 inches tall, but on rare occasions they grow up to the size of a human child...


Roselia are normally 12 inches tall, but on rare occasions they grow up to the size of a human child...


----------



## pcbby (Mar 8, 2009)

I kinda always thought Dugtrio would be a lot taller. It totally ruined my weird fantasy that a Dugtrio can pop up from under the ground and knock buildings over.

:< stoopid pokemons.


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah, I can't believe I forgot Torkoal in the "too small" category.  I guess if 1'08" is the height of its shell and the _length_ is something around 3 feet or so it wouldn't be too bad, but...
Unfortunately there's not really any way to tell when "height" actually means height, and when it's talking about length instead (Gyarados, Dratini/Dragonair, etc. are obvious "the listed 'height' is length, not height" ones, but most others aren't quite as obvious.)



> Roselia are normally 12 inches tall, but on rare occasions they grow up to the size of a human child...


That's a wiki entry, remember. 100% fan-made.  It only says that as an attempt to explain why the anime made Roselia so much bigger than it's actually supposed to be... the obvious answer: the anime screws up sizes (of both Pokémon and humans) _all the time._

Something else I just remembered: the size checker in the Pokédex is almost as bad as the anime when it comes to sizes.  The number given rarely (if ever) matches up to the size that the Pokémon appears to be on the screen, even with the sprites scaled up/down... I'm guessing this is because the actual sprites are different sizes to begin with and the game doesn't take this into account when the scaling up/down is done.
Charizard, for example--it's supposed to be 5'07", but in the size checker it looks like it'd barely reach 5'00" even if it stood up straight.  Blastoise too--5'03", but shows up as 4'10" at the most in the size checker.


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 8, 2009)

I thought that Gardevoir and Gallade would be almost 6 foot for some reason. Boy was I wrong XD

I also thought that Roeslia would be around 2- to 2 and a half feet tall (mainly due to the pictures I've seen from the anime).


----------



## Jdrawer (Mar 9, 2009)

pcbby said:


> I kinda always thought Dugtrio would be a lot taller. It totally ruined my weird fantasy that a Dugtrio can pop up from under the ground and knock buildings over.


Dude, it's just a mole thing. Think about it: Dugtrio- the nice mole. They're NOT evil!


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 10, 2009)

*finishes going through the whole thread*

...Why has no one mentioned Sudowoodo yet? In G/S/C (and later in Emerald), it blocks up all of a (probably) 10 ft wide path, then you look at its pokedex entry and it says it's four feet tall - I, for one, was expecting, y'know, tree-large-enough-to-block-a-road size.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 10, 2009)

I was surprised how small omastar is.


----------



## Jetx (Mar 10, 2009)

I remember being really surprised at Dratini's size.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Mar 10, 2009)

At first I thought Charizard was about twice the height of my house. I thought the legendary birds would be a bit bigger too.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 10, 2009)

Since we use the metric system over here, seeing the Pokémon's height in feet means nothing to me, so I haven't really noticed this in a lot of Pokémon. Except Charizard, which I saw compared to a trainer sometime and thought "Why is it so small?"


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 10, 2009)

Kali the Flygon said:


> The victory goes to 4'11" Salamence, though 5'7" Charizard isn't far behind.


Yup. I was so surprised when I found out that a Salamence is super short. I always thought of it as some huge bulking dragon, at least 6 feet tall. 

A lot of legendaries are super small, too. I mean, 11 feet isn't exactly impressive for a Pokemon that created all the continents. And Kyogre is taller than Groudon, although it's "height" may mean its length... Which then Kyogre is really, really small. I mean, it's a legendary Pokemon, but it's smaller than a Wailord?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 10, 2009)

Not sure if it was said yet, but Metagross. That huge, hulking chunk of metal turns out to be shorter than me!
And Rampardos. It's also shorter than me - actually, it's the same height as Metagross. Maybe it's because of the sprite, but I imagine Rampardos as pretty damn big.


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, Empoleon surprised me too. I though he would be a lot taller than that.


----------



## Kabigon (Mar 12, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned Wailord yet? Just look at it's size. How can that even fit in a Pokeball let alone a basic battle.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 14, 2009)

Furret doesn't look like a six-footer.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 14, 2009)

Alabaster said:


> Furret doesn't look like a six-footer.


They might mean six feet _long,_ not tall. But still, that's a big ferret.


----------



## Amber and Zack (Mar 14, 2009)

*What about Eevee? It's only a foot tall! That's only about half-way up my shin. I always thought of it as being at least up to my knees.*

Raticate is also pretty damn small. It's only up to my waist! I always imagined it being up to my shoulders.

~Amber+Zack


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 14, 2009)

Kabuto. Definitely, the picture made it look so cool.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 14, 2009)

The only Pokemon I can remember being surprised at how _big _it was was Xatu. 

Pretty much everyone else is much smaller than they are in my head.


----------



## Mewkachu (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, I couldn't believe that lucario was like 3 feet tall! Thats tiny!! Not even up to my shoulders!  And the thing that bothered me the most was that Hitmontop was bigger, like 4 feet something!! I always thought that it was really small


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 17, 2009)

Fearow


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 17, 2009)

Surprisingly, I had no assumptions about Pokemon size. Blaziken was about the size I imagined it to be, and even Giratina seems proportionate at 14 feet, probably 6 feet from the ground up.

Groudon is about 11'06, which is bigger than a Brown Bear, while Kyogre's 14'09, the estimated length of a Great White Shark. Legendaries needn't be skyscrapers.


----------



## Erif (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, when I saw the size of Dratini and Dragonair, I exploded. I mean, wtf? How can they be THAT big.

Also, I thouhg some of the legendaries would be smaller, like Girantina. Too big.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 1, 2009)

I always imagined Infernape being tall enough to reach my shoulders, then I find out he's around 3 feet tall! That certainly was a shocker for me.
Then there's Sunkern. It's said the be around an inch long, like a normal seed. WTF? That seems way to small for a Pokemon that can uleash a solar beam. Wouldn't it be incredibly hard to hit in battle too?


----------



## Darksong (Apr 1, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> I always imagined Infernape being tall enough to reach my shoulders, then I find out he's around 3 feet tall! That certainly was a shocker for me.
> Then there's Sunkern. It's said the be around an inch long, like a normal seed. WTF? That seems way to small for a Pokemon that can uleash a solar beam. Wouldn't it be incredibly hard to hit in battle too?


Sunkern is actually a foot long.

I was surprised at how small Lopunny was. I was expecting it to at least reach my shoulder, and I'm 62 inches tall.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not really suprised by many Pokémon sizes. I don't really look at the sizes of them much. The sprites of them are almost always the same size anyways >.<

Yeah, the one that really got me was Wailord. 47'7 I think. And to think I used one in the E4. I don't think if it was used in the animé and they got a pool out for the water pokemon it would fit >.<


----------



## Dave Strider (Apr 6, 2009)

Arbok/Regigigas
I direct you here. Either Arbok's Big or regigigas is very small.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 6, 2009)

> Arbok/Regigigas
> I direct you here. Either Arbok's Big or regigigas is very small.


The resized sprites there seem to be a "Pokémon X's size measurement is this much bigger than Pokémon Y's" thing, not the actual sizes in comparison to each other.  Notice that the site does the same thing to represent the weights, and even the base stats.

Arbok's "height" is actually length, by the way.  Same way with all the other longer-than-they-are-tall Pokémon (especially the snakes.)  It'd be a lot less confusing if they'd just label it as "Size" in the games rather than "Height"...


----------



## Erif (Apr 7, 2009)

Still, Dratini is way to big. D=






Lol, I guess this counts as a 'snake' Pokemon?


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 7, 2009)

I thought Shiftry would be as big as a actual tree.

Also I had no idea Tropius was that big.


----------



## Eeveelution (Apr 10, 2009)

I think Roselia is only a little short. They're basically living rose bushes, so two feet should do it. (No offense to any Roselia fans, because I love all Pokémon.) Anyways, they need bigger birds. As shown in Serebii Comics, using Fly doesn't make much sense with tiny birds. (-_-;) I think all Pokémon should be at least two feet except in cases like Diglett. But on the other hand, Magneton seems huge compared to some others, even though he's three Magnemite combined...


----------



## Invader Palkia (Apr 10, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> Also I had no idea Tropius was that big.


I actually thought he would be bigger, thinking of what it's based off of, at least 10 feet tall. He's only a foot taller then I am though :/


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Apr 11, 2009)

blazheirio889 said:


> Not sure if it was said yet, but Metagross. That huge, hulking chunk of metal turns out to be shorter than me!


Well, I suppose it's more wide than tall. It might be shorter than you, but it might be bigger than your room. 



Erif said:


> Also, I thouhg some of the legendaries would be smaller, like Girantina. Too big.


Really? I always imagined legendaries (minus Mew and the such) would be huge. I guess the 14'9.2" may refer to its length instead though, since it is pretty long, especially in Origin form.


----------



## J.T. (Apr 11, 2009)

Rampardos. The thing's a cross between a T-rex and... some other dinosaur whose name escapes me at the moment, yet it's shorter than me. I figured 7-8 feet tall, at least.


----------



## Darksong (Apr 11, 2009)

J.T. said:


> Rampardos. The thing's a cross between a T-rex and... some other dinosaur whose name escapes me at the moment, yet it's shorter than me. I figured 7-8 feet tall, at least.


_Pachycephalosaurus._ Long name X(

I was also surprised by Arbok/Regigigas and Rampardos, since a Tyrannosaurus is supposed to be 40 feet long, and Pachycephalosaurus, about 20. So, on average, Rampardos is about less than a third of the height I would expect it to be. But I guess I'm connecting it with the real creatures too much.


----------



## musical tears (Apr 20, 2009)

i was surprised by staraptor and pidgeot.  staraptor's only 3'11''!  i imagined it a lot bigger, so i could ride it.  it's only a foot and an inch shorter than me.  i mean, wtf?

pidgeot is 4'11'', an inch taller than me.  how can i ride that?  sure, i demand piggyback rides from my friends all the time, but they're 5'6...stuff like that, and even they can't hold me up for a long period of time.  

tyranitar is kinda stupid too.  it's only 6'6''.  i imagined a pokemon that destroys mountains almost 10 feet tall.  it just doesn't sound real to me.

pokemon weights look like they're on crack.  raichu is 2'7'' and weighs 66 pounds.  my cousin is that tall (mainly cause he's two years old) and i bet he weighs around 20 pounds.


----------

